# Tivo Media Extender



## shanew1289

So how about a Tivo w/o a tuner?

Lets say I tape shows in the living room and want to watch them in the bedroom.

I dont want to buy another Tivo and subscribe to it for doing nothing but serving up recorded video form the other, subbed tivo. 

I see there are Media Center Extenders from Linksys and places for the Windows Media Center. (Yes I stole their idea, nothing new. seems functional)

It seems people would want some of these to ease distribution. Wireless, of course! 

Just had to add my 2 cents, time to start running Coax for my mother


----------



## danschn

And have it support all the Home Media Options as well! But what would they charge for the hardware and/or the reduced service?

As I understand the new pricing system, I have to buy a full-priced minimally functional Tivo for $220 to get the Multi Service Discount of $6.95 monthly added to my account since it appears an MSD unit is not eligible for the rebates. If this is right, it's way out of whack compared to their other current offerings.

I feel I should hold off on such a purchase, because my current Pioneer DVD Recordable Tivo Series 2 may become the second unit once the S3's support HMO (and hopefully become more affordable). Can't live without the HMO in the family room now that I've gotten used to it, and just think it's silly to have two Tivo's there. So I sacrifice HD recording for now.


----------



## nathanziarek

I would not be surprised to see something like this, but I wouldn't expect it to be inexpensive.

Here's my thought:

Microsoft was approved for their implementation of, essentially, multiroom viewing. The general consensus is that, because you can only stream to an extender (and not another computer), CableLabs was more willing to trust the security of the file.

Tivo, on the other hand, actually copies the data from one Tivo to the other. If Tivo were to make or partener with another company to create "extenders" they would bypass that idea of "copied data."

My hope? How about a partenership with Apple and the iTV? It'll never happen, but as two of my favorite companies, a boy can dream


----------



## classicsat

I would think a diskless one could be done for $149 MSRP, with no sub cost, just MRV, TTCB, Music, and Photos, perhaps other HME as well.


----------



## shanew1289

I would go with a RAM only one, and no sub cost. 

You would have to add it to your account to unencrypt your Main Tivo's content, but thats it.

HMO/HME stuff is ok. But that add's more software to store in ROM.

I dunno, I can only dream of being in charge at Tivo..... But then all these lawyers from the content producers would tie me up in knots.... 

Maybe the solution is de-activating an old Tivo. 

Heck, charge $1 a month for a Tuner-Disabled, client Tivo. hmmmm

No guide Data, no recording but the functions of HMO/HME/MRV work.....


----------



## jblake

why charge for a box that doesn't connect to the tivo service? that would be a deal breaker.


----------



## classicsat

It would connect to the TiVo service only for software updates and key placement, not guide or recording features.


----------



## jlb

shanew1289 said:


> .........Maybe the solution is de-activating an old Tivo.
> 
> Heck, charge $1 a month for a Tuner-Disabled, client Tivo. hmmmm


In a heartbeat, I would do this. We are trying to cut monthly recurring costs and with all of the various cancelled shows, we are shifting back to one S2 SA from 2 (yes, I know, kinda sucks from the pricing point view)......

But I would pay $1 or $2 per month to have the deactivated TiVo able to do MRV only......

This would get the big :up: :up: from me!


----------



## cwhogan

Best Buy and the like have Tivos with the full rebate offers. You can get one of them and still get the 6.95 deal... You just can't buy one on Tivo.com and do it.


----------



## ellinj

I don't think that you will see a tuner less tivo any time soon. Especially if Tivo has no way to generate revenue from it, unless it could figure out a way to manufacture the boxes while keeping the recording/movie industry happy while still generating a profit on the hardware.


----------



## classicsat

I'm not expecting one either, however, I think one could be made and sold retail for $149, at a profit (in mass production), and the current DRM that MRV uses is already approved by the content industry, and if not, there is no reason for it to be for this device.


----------



## pierpont

This is a good idea that TiVo should seriously consider. Windows already has Media Extenders on the market.


----------



## vurbano

I don't think we will ever see it unless TiVo charges for service on it. And if they do that you are better off with a 2 tuner premiere.


----------



## ellinj

It is coming, see the threads on the Tivo Mini


----------



## vurbano

With no service fee? TiVo would be losing 800 bucks a household in fees on average house with 3 tivos


----------

